# More pictures of Ball Structure MF8 3x3.



## Your Mother (Feb 7, 2011)

I finally got my MF8 3x3 in the mail. First off, I would like to say that it came as a DIY. The corners and edges are like the GuHong, except the corners require no tabs, like the LingYun. The corner pieces went together easily, but the edge pieces I had a hell of a time getting them together. It was HARD. Also, the center caps were VERY hard to get onto the center pieces. Also, something that confuses me was that it came with 6 screws and 7 washers(usually an extra), but it also cam with 6 springs, when the springs are already inside of the core. I assemble the core: Screw head, Washer, Center piece, Core, and tried putting the extra springs in a few different ways, but it didn't work. Tensioning the cube was hell. A tiny bit too loose, felt bad. Tiny bit too tight, felt bad. I have it a tad bit loose right now, because I don;t mind it until I can spend however long it takes to get it perfect. Overall though, the cube is pretty good. Feels like a combination of an Alpha cube and the GuHong. Pretty good corner cuts, locks up a tiny bit on awkward turns, but still a great cube. Definitely worth the 13 or 14 dollars. I lubed mine with Maru lubricant, and it helped a great deal, as the cube felt kinda gummy and odd. But with Maru lube and perfectly tensioned, it is a great cube, and an amazing addition to any collection, especially with the new type of mechanism. Pictures are uploading to Photobucket, I'll have a link in a couple of minutes.

PICTURES HERE - http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x385/CubicCake/Speedsolving pictures/


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Should I get it to replace my Guhong?


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 7, 2011)

I wouldn't necessarily say to _replace_ your GuHong, but as a substitute, and maybe replace if you like it enough. I would definitely recommend it though.


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Your Mother said:


> I wouldn't necessarily say to _replace_ your GuHong, but as a substitute, and maybe replace if you like it enough. I would definitely recommend it though.


 
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## convinsa (Feb 7, 2011)

where did you buy this?


Your Mother said:


> I finally got my MF8 3x3 in the mail. First off, I would like to say that it came as a DIY. The corners and edges are like the GuHong, except the corners require no tabs, like the LingYun. The corner pieces went together easily, but the edge pieces I had a hell of a time getting them together. It was HARD. Also, the center caps were VERY hard to get onto the center pieces. Also, something that confuses me was that it came with 6 screws and 7 washers(usually an extra), but it also cam with 6 springs, when the springs are already inside of the core. I assemble the core: Screw head, Washer, Center piece, Core, and tried putting the extra springs in a few different ways, but it didn't work. Tensioning the cube was hell. A tiny bit too loose, felt bad. Tiny bit too tight, felt bad. I have it a tad bit loose right now, because I don;t mind it until I can spend however long it takes to get it perfect. Overall though, the cube is pretty good. Feels like a combination of an Alpha cube and the GuHong. Pretty good corner cuts, locks up a tiny bit on awkward turns, but still a great cube. Definitely worth the 13 or 14 dollars. I lubed mine with Maru lubricant, and it helped a great deal, as the cube felt kinda gummy and odd. But with Maru lube and perfectly tensioned, it is a great cube, and an amazing addition to any collection, especially with the new type of mechanism. Pictures are uploading to Photobucket, I'll have a link in a couple of minutes.
> 
> PICTURES HERE - http://s1179.photobucket.com/albums/x385/CubicCake/Speedsolving pictures/


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

convinsa said:


> where did you buy this?


 
probably here


----------



## Edward (Feb 7, 2011)

You should probably embed the pictures into the OP


----------



## danthecuber (Feb 7, 2011)

Edward said:


> You should probably embed the pictures into the OP


 
















Not the OP, but it will do.


----------



## convinsa (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks. i thought about it. and i think i should wait before buying this cube


danthecuber said:


> probably here


----------



## iLUVcubing (Feb 8, 2011)

What about corner cutting? is it better then guhong at corner cutting? and have you had a pop yet? so it's more clickier then smooth? thanx


----------



## Your Mother (Feb 8, 2011)

I have had NO pops at all. I should've mentioned that already. It will not pop at all, unless you have the tensions really loose, or do something stupid to the cube. The corner cutting is pretty good, but not as good as the GuHong. Fairly close though. And for clickiness, it's kind of a smooth clickiness. Not as smooth as the GuHong, but not as clicky as an Alpha. In many aspects, this cube is like a crossbreed between the GuHong and an Alpha cube.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Mar 18, 2011)

Bought my MF8 Legend off ebay, and I'm in the middle of assembling and lubing it right now. I didn't expect it to be DIY, since the description didn't mention it, but I'm OK with that; I would have disassembled it anyway so I could lubix the core. I am puzzled by the extra springs, I can't find a way to make them fit; I guess they are just extras (my core came pre-assembled with springs). 

Logo sticker is missing, but twice the necessary stickers were included. The cube took a very long time to arrive form Hong Kong to Oregon, and it was shipped with no tracking. The seller was courteous and responded promptly when contacted, but by then it was too late to upgrade the shipping.


Any other ebay DIY buyers are missing the logo sticker?


----------



## devoblue (Mar 18, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> I am puzzled by the extra springs, I can't find a way to make them fit; I guess they are just extras (my core came pre-assembled with springs).
> 
> ...
> 
> Any other ebay DIY buyers are missing the logo sticker?


 
No logo sticker in mine either, and also no idea what to do with the springs except as spares, the cube appears to be fine without them.


----------



## Your Mother (Mar 19, 2011)

Calvin Laza said:


> Bought my MF8 Legend off ebay, and I'm in the middle of assembling and lubing it right now. I didn't expect it to be DIY, since the description didn't mention it, but I'm OK with that; I would have disassembled it anyway so I could lubix the core. *I am puzzled by the extra springs, I can't find a way to make them fit; I guess they are just extras* (my core came pre-assembled with springs).
> 
> Logo sticker is missing, but twice the necessary stickers were included. The cube took a very long time to arrive form Hong Kong to Oregon, and it was shipped with no tracking. The seller was courteous and responded promptly when contacted, but by then it was too late to upgrade the shipping.
> 
> ...


 


devoblue said:


> No logo sticker in mine either, and also *no idea what to do with the springs* except as spares, the cube appears to be fine without them.


 
The cube _is_ fine without them, but you can take out the few screws from the ball itself to replace the springs, and the spares that come with it are just standard springs, and the springs that are already in the core are actually thinner springs, so you can replace the springs with the extras to give the cube a different, yet still quite good feel. However, the thinner springs that are already in the core seem to give the cube a better feel.


----------



## Calvin Laza (Mar 19, 2011)

After playing with the cube for a while, I'm not really feeling the effect of the default springs. I think they are much too light, it almost feels like they aren't even in there. Perhaps one day I will disassemble the cube, open the ball core and replace those springs, but I'm not ready for that yet.

The design definitely has potential, but as with any first generation item there are some design flaws. One think that I'm noticing is the lack of corner holes that make the DaYans and Haiyans so good at not locking up.


----------

